# more pics from today



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

is there and easy way to add pic?


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

http://s559.photobucket.com/albums/ss37/jesuslives31548/Jan 2009/


Good Lord I think I posted the whole set up to photobucket.....can someone help me with this


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

No they look fine. If you want to do just one pic just click on that pic so it is the only one showing then copy the link and paste it on bee source. 

Got a little burr comb going there with brood in it. Are you running medium frames in a deep?

Nice shot of the queen too. :thumbsup:


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Nice Pics! :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

this hive is beside my honey house and was a late season swarm. I have several diffrent types of frames in thiat box. Was kinda of a last minute swarm call. And yes my wife works the bees with me. Thanks for the replies


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it a bit early to expose the broad nest? What was the temp? I can see that the bees are still on cluster mood.
They may need feeding too.
Gilman


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

TEMP was 84, that hive has 2 full supers of honey and added another the same day. We live in a warm area and see very little cold weather. The bees have been bringing in pollen for a month now.These two hives are located behind my honey house. After extracting I place the supers close by this hives and give them a few day to clean them out. Also any swarms I catch I place in this yard to monitor and medicate as needed. I will try and post some more tommorrow.


----------



## wisbigcheese (Jan 23, 2009)

*Nice Looking Pic*

Where are you located ? I'm a new beekeeper yet to get my first bees , I'm hoping that my wife will get into it , but not holding my breath.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

she help me with the bees and in the honey house. Just make sure the first time you and her work very calm bees. Let her wear as much protective clothing as she want. It too my wife a year, but now 20 years later she only wears the pull over jacket in the pic.


----------

